# this littloe lot arrived today :D



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

BOOOOOM!

thanks to Polished Bliss & Tim @ CYC for delivering this little lot today. Can't wait to use them.

Jist awaiting the Swissvax BOS sample from Stef, and Swissvax Onyx and its game on.

Enjoy.......I will :buffer:


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

looks good wish it were mine , did i hear a rumour your listing alot of you old things for sale tomorrow


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice bit of kit there mate :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

cmillsjoe said:


> looks good wish it were mine , did i hear a rumour your listing alot of you old things for sale tomorrow


Haha this is true my good man  :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I like your kitchen tiles.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> I like your kitchen tiles.


Lol unfortunately I won't be selling them tomorrow


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice tiles, nice knife set & nice kenwood chef :thumb:

More importantly, which AF air freshener - berry or cool?


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Tips said:


> Nice tiles, nice knife set & nice kenwood chef :thumb:
> 
> More importantly, which AF air freshener - berry or cool?


Lol wtf is it with you lot and my kitchen? Wanna see the rest of my house? Lol

It's Berry baby


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice order there mate, some very good products :thumb:


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Nice tiles! :lol: Enjoy those goodies!


----------



## patmac (Apr 17, 2009)

I have the same chopping boards lol. do you need a special backing pad for the mf pads??
Nice downlighters too


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

the kitchen the DA and the blue tape are nice :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Your kitchen roll is nearly empty :doublesho


----------



## dodd87 (May 22, 2011)

Nice haul mate, can't go wrong with that lot. I've got berry in the car at the mo, a very nice welcome when I open the door. Oh, and I also like your kitchen. Thought I was special with those chopping boards :-( Nice tiles!


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

patmac said:


> I have the same chopping boards lol. do you need a special backing pad for the mf pads??
> Nice downlighters too


No dude everything is part of the pad. Just Velcro and sticks to the 5" backing plate. Game on :thumb:



Tips said:


> Your kitchen roll is nearly empty :doublesho


Thanks dude I'll sort that most Ricky tick.



dodd87 said:


> Nice haul mate, can't go wrong with that lot. I've got berry in the car at the mo, a very nice welcome when I open the door. Oh, and I also like your kitchen. Thought I was special with those chopping boards :-( Nice tiles!


Haha thanks everyone for liking the kitchen area.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice haul :thumb:


----------



## patmac (Apr 17, 2009)

Haha thanks everyone for liking the kitchen area.[/QUOTE]

Thats what we are here for:buffer:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

James B said:


> Nice haul :thumb:


Yeah! Looking forward to a little try out! :buffer:



patmac said:


> Haha thanks everyone for liking the kitchen area.


Thats what we are here for:buffer:[/QUOTE]

Awesome. Such great friends you are :wave:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Looking good mate!!
you can practice on polishing the goddamn tiles..


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

ronwash said:


> Looking good mate!!
> you can practice on polishing the goddamn tiles..


FFS these damn tiles...... I'll need to get some home furnishing pics in with my future detailing to satisfy the Lewrance Llewelyn Bowen in you lot :car::buffer:


----------



## Jeremiah (Apr 6, 2012)

Good products :thumb:

Tiles are a nice match with the kitchen units


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice haul. Great chopping boards :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Ns1980 said:


> Nice haul. Great chopping boards :thumb:


Thanks bro :lol:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

+3 on the chopping boards

Any chance of organising a group buy Grommit :lol:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Tips said:


> +3 on the chopping boards
> 
> Any chance of organising a group buy Grommit :lol:


Lmao. Now I'll see what I can do. I'll need 10 people to get it going.

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Tips said:


> +3 on the chopping boards
> 
> Any chance of organising a group buy Grommit :lol:


For the boards or the tiles??


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Blender looks decent as well to be fair :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> Blender looks decent as well to be fair :thumb:


Lol you posted my BOS son? :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

All sent out yesterday mate. I thought it was colli you wanted though?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Lupostef said:


> Blender looks decent as well to be fair :thumb:


I will distract him so you can raid his kitchen :lol::lol:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> All sent out yesterday mate. I thought it was colli you wanted though?


LOL you're such a tease :doublesho


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Ross said:


> I will distract him so you can raid his kitchen :lol::lol:


Nooooooooo, not the bread bin!


----------



## craig b (Aug 9, 2008)

Do you stand the car on the chopping boards so it does not damage the garage floor.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I like the orchid, less keen on the non-matching cooker switch and fused switch for the boiler timeswitch.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great haul you got there enjoy


----------



## Tisgreen (May 18, 2012)

Are they solid wood kitchen cupboard doors?


----------

